# Dating and tuning specs for Bear Kodiak magnum



## howie1968 (Nov 23, 2011)

my first traditional bow is a bear kodiak magnum 55# @28 the bow says 52 AMO right now my nock point is set to 5/8 above center and brace height is just under 7 inches the bow serial number is KU 48926 i read where KZ were started in 1970, can anyone give me close to an exact date, also what length string do i need some say 3 inches shorter others say 4 inches what does my brace height need to be thank you in advance here is a pic of my first traditional kill with this bow some years back


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

howie1968 said:


> my first traditional bow is a bear kodiak magnum 55# @28 the bow says 52 AMO right now my nock point is set to 5/8 above center and brace height is just under 7 inches the bow serial number is KU 48926 i read where KZ were started in 1970, can anyone give me close to an exact date, also what length string do i need some say 3 inches shorter others say 4 inches what does my brace height need to be thank you in advance here is a pic of my first traditional kill with this bow some years back


Nice... what broadhead were you using? I'd suggest that you shoot for a string 48 or 49" MAX.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## howie1968 (Nov 23, 2011)

i was using a magnus glue on those were poc shafts


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

howie1968 said:


> i was using a magnus glue on those were poc shafts


 I've had two or three Kodiaks and I wish I had shorter arms.... The puke green of my bows was temptiong, but though I busted them regularly, I loved the Kodiak and one other single piece... I had a bear 60# takedown that serves still with a friend of mine... going on over a decade now... Were the heads two, three, or a bleeder arrangement? 

I'm a totally committed woodshaft shooter... :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

The green futurewood Magnums were 1973-77. White phenolic overlay on handle back 73-75. Green futurewood overlay on handle back 76-77. Brace best at 8-8.5 inches.

1961-77 Magnums


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Got Brear Bear?


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

i have the exact same bow , my number is ku92120. I got my bow in 1977.And my brace height is 8 and 1/8 from the throat of the grip.


----------



## howie1968 (Nov 23, 2011)

it says grayling michigan on the lower limb serial number is Ku 48926


----------



## howie1968 (Nov 23, 2011)

I was using magnus 2 blade glue on 125 heads ill post a few more pictures of my pig kills with it


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Your Magnum is a 76-77.


----------



## howie1968 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you bowjack I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

No problem. Nice hogs!


----------



## howie1968 (Nov 23, 2011)

I increased brace height to 8 1/8 shoots alot harder and alot smoother and quieter, not sure why bow wow!!!!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

howie1968 said:


> I increased brace height to 8 1/8 shoots alot harder and alot smoother and quieter, not sure why bow wow!!!!


 I know.... I brace mine wayyyy up there too... quiet and do a good job accuracywise for me too.... Love them hogs... looks like a couple of really nice maybe 200#'s......


----------



## howie1968 (Nov 23, 2011)

the spotted or piebald was around 200 the smaller pigs around 100 and thank you


----------



## RecurvesOnly (May 23, 2011)

Bowjack: Thanks for the info on the brace height and that photo! I like my Kodiak Magnum the best of the three. The kids told me "Hey dad, if you ever need nursing home care, they're going to allow you to bring only one bow". I know I'll be bringing my Kodiak Magnum. (ha ha).


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

howie1968 said:


> the spotted or piebald was around 200 the smaller pigs around 100 and thank you


:thumbs_up


----------

